# PELAGIC PIRATE Blue Water Overnighter 5-17/18



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Headed out Friday from OB headed due south for a area I wanted to try closer in than my last rig trip. Cleared the pass to some steep wind and pretty bumpy seas toward my area arriving around midnight. We set the sea anchor out and started our drift which was pushing us nw. Got the first squid deployed and started rigging the second when we get bit. The fish took the float down and when I came tight it peeled off a huge run and game on . We tussled with the fish for 40 min or so and got him off the stern and saw it as a pretty large swordfish. The fish then swam under the corner and stayed just under the port corner where I could see the fish had some girth in his shoulders and got ready to dart this fish. Just then it made a short run behind the boat and then charged back at the stern. The fish was hooked on the bill and when he faced us the hook just slid down the bill and off, and our huge swordfish slipped into the deep and gone. Heartbreaker city right there but you can't catch them all , After that we tried all night and caught only a shark.


We start trolling at grey light and covered some water till we found a nice push of cobalt blue on green water :no:with scattered weeds, which we trolled for some time with nothing. So I kind of get tired of clearing grass so I just run a 2 lure spread, one money bait on the center rigger and one wahoo high speed trolled off the stern. We tried from deep to shallow and ended up near a rock we wanted to try. We try jigging and get a nice pick of large amberjack , almaco and some very large scamp.we decided to try some deep dropping and headed off to some areas in 500 to 700 feet.

On the way I tolled my 2 rod spread at 9 .5 knots through the weeds working our way to the grounds. We are just talking about fishing and watching our one lure pop along when I see a huge blue marlin swim up besides the lure swing and knock it out of the center rigger. When this happen a huge whole opened up in the water and the fish wasn't on, so I free spool the lure and it takes off warp 9 . I move 50w to strike and we are on big time and this is no little fish either. Before we could get the wahoo bait in my 150 yard top shot and 600 yards of 135#backing was melted in seconds and my reel was actually smoking hot .During this run the fish made several tail walking blue water crashing jumping maneuvers trying his best to get off but the little lure that could held strong.We battled for 30 minutes of high speed backing and bow round maneuvers and up comes the leader and my est 350 pound blue marlin all lite up electric blue. Richard and I bill the fish to release the lure and the fish didn't like that at all but we quickly got the hook free and took some shots and the fish took off really pissed and fast. High fives all around and the crew is pumped big time:thumbup:

After this we troll on to the grounds we wanted to check out . With a bunch experimenting drops we ended up slaying some really quality fish catching yellow edge, snowy, tile fish and white snapper. We found a bunch of new spots just trolling around our area earlier and used these to fish catching just a few at each spot before moving on. After stuffing the boat with limits of nice deep water fish we got back to trolling. I put out the same two lure spread and just as I get the wahoo bait in the stern troller clip , it pops . First I'm thinking the clip let loose but when the line peeled off 10k mph I knew we had a fish. The dang pole felt heavy and what we thought was a huge wahoo ,was a giant 5 ft neon blue and silver telephone pole . We kept the boat in gear and i wired the fish and Richard stuck that sucker in the head under the stern and the fish popped up onto the platform almost taking us out .We pop back into the boat with the gaff and a solid 70 pound hoo all lite up on the deck. Now it's ice shuffle time and clean up as we troll out to the blue water we were in earlier.

We find the blue water much farther east and south but it was there and so was the unformed messy grass. Once again we are trolling trusty but i put out the center and the port and starboard longs all with the same money bait in different colors spread in this awesome cobalt blue water .We are sitting watching the lures when all the sudden what looked like a billfish pops up real subtle and takes the port long bait . The fish doesn't jump but stays up at first then dives down like a tuna. We settle into a sulking battle gaining little line at first. After 30 mins or so the fish charges the boat and jumps 30 ft in the air right next to the boat ::::MAKO::::::holly mother of god:::::what the heck. Now I figure we are done as I'm cable rigged but mono leader, so I'm thinking we are gonna loose it any second. We ready the Harpoon and the flyer and as the fish gets close Richard wires the leader and up comes the most beautiful fish you have ever seen all lite up and pissed off. So grab the harpoon and stick the fish only to have the dart pop back out : oh shit Plan "B" flyer to the rescue.I fly gaff the sucker , then Richard follows with the tail gaff . Now we have a ballistic 200 plus pound Mako on my swim platform. Well this sucker decides to eat my tuna door and completely turns back at the boat biting the door: Not Good: So at this point we get a tail rope on him and tie him off to both corners and take a deep breath soaking in way just happen.

We end up having to drag him for some time and cut his heart out to kill the thing, finally pulling it through my tuna door . We get some pictures and but out the extra large fish bag. We pack up everything and pour all remaining ice in the fish bag on the wahoo and the shark. The decision is made to head in despite really wanting to send the night out swordfishing. We left the area 1 hour before dark and got back to sportsmans at 11:30. Late night Waffle House and crashed in the boat waking up to 3 hours of fish/boat cleaning .

"What a epic trip" only reaffirming my move to this area I now call home 

Orange Beach:thumbsup:


Pics to follow in am


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Damn, I'm jealous. I've been wanting to get out on an overnight trip with a forum member but I just haven't had time.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics from this. Sounds like there wasn't a dull moment.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

What day, or is that days? Enjoyed reading, congrats!

Straycat


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

About time for that report Mike!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Where are the pics you took. I would like to see all that fun


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Great read .. congrats 
WE NEED PICS......lol


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome read and thanks for the report! Can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, what a great report. Well done.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

You are now discovering why we all love Orange Beach!! Sounds like a great (and tiring!) trip! We were eating dinner as yall loaded the boat, I was going to walk over and wish you guys luck but yall pulled out before we finished. 

Robert


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Great trip Mike!!!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*more pictures*

here are some more pics:thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*and a few more*

PICTURES:thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSViking said:


> You are now discovering why we all love Orange Beach!! Sounds like a great (and tiring!) trip! We were eating dinner as yall loaded the boat, I was going to walk over and wish you guys luck but yall pulled out before we finished.
> 
> Robert


 
Hey Robert Not sure how we missed you out there , Ill be there this weekend so maybe will meet then....


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

I think we received some of your mojo fishing next to you. I'm planting a gps tracking system on your boat this week. Great job man! I tried hailing you but I see that you left. 

Jeff


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a fine scamp.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

It was a good trip. Friday night was a little tough and I fully think the weather definitely hurt putting the sword in the boat. Everyone was beat up from the run, and it is tougher fishing and running the boat when it is 3-4'. If all those acres of scattered grass forms up in the near future, it will be on down there. There is a good bit of bait in it, and obviously a few fish, but it is super hard to fish.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> It was a good trip. Friday night was a little tough and I fully think the weather definitely hurt putting the sword in the boat. Everyone was beat up from the run, and it is tougher fishing and running the boat when it is 3-4'. If all those acres of scattered grass forms up in the near future, it will be on down there. There is a good bit of bait in it, and obviously a few fish, but it is super hard to fish.


 
Thanks for all your help : you are one bad ass fisherman buddy !


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

macala said:


> I think we received some of your mojo fishing next to you. I'm planting a gps tracking system on your boat this week. Great job man! I tried hailing you but I see that you left.
> 
> Jeff


 
Hey buddy : just come aboard anytime: im thinking your the MOJO :thumbsup:

Yea : we tapped our ice with the mako and decided we were done. 

Worked out as we got a shower and a meal that night: then 6 hr of sleep : then 3 hours of fish and boat cleaning. We were back in atlanta at 6:30 and at dinner with the wife and kid at 7:30 sunday.
Man am i tired today ....................


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

:notworthy: my hat is off to you guys ..great trip and report...:notworthy:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

how2fish said:


> :notworthy: my hat is off to you guys ..great trip and report...:notworthy:


Thx for all the nice comments guy's :thumbup:


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Mike. I appreciate it, and the opportunity. You've got the biggest little boat I've ever been on. It raises fish like a big sportfish, but sips fuel like an inshore boat. 

I was beat yesterday. I planned to come back home, but just couldn't make myself. I was asleep on my boat yesterday before the sun even set and didn't budge till 7 a.m. this morning.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Amazing trip. Congrats!!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

:thumbup: Awesome catch! One day I'm going to get me a trip out their and hope to experience the same!


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats on the trip. It's awesome that the move is reaffirmed by trips like that.
You had the courage to take the risk and it's paying off. I enjoyed the report.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Great report, thanks for the share and wow.... great blue


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

what a great trip/report/pics/cobalt blue water pic, WOW!! That mako pic was awsome!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome trip and great report.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Increadable trip and one hell of a report and pics.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report! Some epic fishing!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

awesome report! battling sword, blue marlin, a dang big wahoo, and some deep water grouper makes for a pretty epic trip.


----------

